# St. Marys area



## Gordon Casey

It appears there are not a lot of posters on the UP site. I do lots of fishing in the Sault area each fall and like to communicate good/bad results. I would like to read about fish stories and tactics. I can usually supply info regarding fishing action from the upper river down to Ben's on the lower. Fish a lot for Atlantics, whitefish, pinks and the odd king/coho.


----------



## Munuscool

I hear you man. I fish probably 2-3 days a week in the Sault work and weather permitting. Might not be for very long, but I try and enjoy what the Sault has to offer. Feel free to shoot me a PM anytime. I'll try my best to do the same once some of the fall runs pick up. Right now it is whitefish and atlantic salmon time. Hex hatches are starting to take affect as well.


----------



## Robert Holmes

Most of the UP rivers and streams are not allowed to be mentioned for a good reason. There are some tackle busting fish in the St Mary's that many guys don't fish for too like Sturgeon. Pike, and Muskie.


----------



## Gordon Casey

Gordon Casey said:


> It appears there are not a lot of posters on the UP site. I do lots of fishing in the Sault area each fall and like to communicate good/bad results. I would like to read about fish stories and tactics. I can usually supply info regarding fishing action from the upper river down to Ben's on the lower. Fish a lot for Atlantics, whitefish, pinks and the odd king/coho.


HELLO, HELLO is anyone out there?????? Anyone out there have any reports on the Atlantic action on the St. Marys. No reports on this site, my chums in the Sault say its spotty, some days good, other days no action. Fall fishing starting soon and I will be starting my annual migration up there to enjoy the experience. Lets get some communication going.


----------



## Teggs

Atlantics are in June and July, i would imagine you will be a little late. We were there 3 weeks ago and it was good. Gonna be the land of the dinky stinky pinkies soon! Bring a grappling hook to avoid the crowds


----------



## Thirty pointer

Gordon Casey said:


> HELLO, HELLO is anyone out there?????? Anyone out there have any reports on the Atlantic action on the St. Marys. No reports on this site, my chums in the Sault say its spotty, some days good, other days no action. Fall fishing starting soon and I will be starting my annual migration up there to enjoy the experience. Lets get some communication going.


Check the LSSU fish cam .You can see for yourself how thick the pinks and atlantics are .All you have to do after that is learn to catch them .


----------



## Munuscool

Atlantics will almost always bite, you just have to have the right fly at the right time. A little practice and experimentation and a few patterns start clicking. I'm definitely not a master, but I've been able to find a couple staples that seem to always at least produce a fish to snap me off lol.


----------



## B.Jarvinen

What does the camera show lately? Can't watch it on mobile. 

Fished Rotary Park one sunset last week. Haven't caught anything there yet. But will need Groceries again...


----------



## Thirty pointer

B.Jarvinen said:


> What does the camera show lately? Can't watch it on mobile.
> 
> Fished Rotary Park one sunset last week. Haven't caught anything there yet. But will need Groceries again...


Just checked the cam is down for whatever reason ...This happens occasionally .


----------



## Gordon Casey

Teggs said:


> Atlantics are in June and July, i would imagine you will be a little late. We were there 3 weeks ago and it was good. Gonna be the land of the dinky stinky pinkies soon! Bring a grappling hook to avoid the crowds


Teggs I have fished the Sault area for 18 consecutive years and know a little about the area, actually I know a lot about the area but are always eager to learn more and share my knowledge. I fish the Canadian shore exclusively, much more action on that side. If you think the fishing is good in the US just try Canada. Fish the shore all the way to WAWA and have been very successful over the years. Not really looking forward to this fall fishing, pinks are on an off year( and yes, they are fun to catch on light tackle). Kings and coho virtually non existent until late fall when they enter the superior streams, then it becomes a slaughter. The salmon era has just about ended. I have fished them every year since the started planting in the late 60's. It was one hell of an experience. I'm sad.


----------



## B.Jarvinen

In 2015, I saw many dozens of Coho on some gravel in an eastern Lake Superior creek. I'm quite looking forward to next Fall's run - and this year too.

I miss fishing at the PowerrHouse, temporarily, but in general I have been thinking that as Salmon #s decline and less people fish for them - they will still be there to catch. They aren't going extinct.


----------



## Gordon Casey

B.Jarvinen said:


> In 2015, I saw many dozens of Coho on some gravel in an eastern Lake Superior creek. I'm quite looking forward to next Fall's run - and this year too.
> 
> I miss fishing at the PowerrHouse, temporarily, but in general I have been thinking that as Salmon #s decline and less people fish for them - they will still be there to catch. They aren't going extinct.


BJ if you fish long enough you will always catch something. The water area is the same but the populations of kings and coho are extremely down therefore you have to cover a lot of water to come across one. Trolling is your best bet for the lower river. Fishing the Canadian superior tribs in late fall will get you a bounty of pre spawn coho's.


----------



## flyfisher4life1

I'll be headed up to the rapids on the Canadian side from Detroit this weekend, first time. Anyone know what the water levels are looking like? Especially after this rain. Also, what can I expect to catch? I was planning on tangling with some alantics.


----------



## PIKE

Not sure what they are catching, but this will help you with river levels. 

https://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?site_no=04127885


----------



## Gordon Casey

Fia


flyfisher4life1 said:


> I'll be headed up to the rapids on the Canadian side from Detroit this weekend, first time. Anyone know what the water levels are looking like? Especially after this rain. Also, what can I expect to catch? I was planning on tangling with some alantics.


Fishing the rapids is extremely dangerous if you don't know what your doing. The rocks are huge and slippery and the current is fast. When you get there you will notice the cofferdams at the mouth of the narrows. Generally there are 2-3 gates open controlling the flow into the rapids and balancing the water level for superior and huron. The past few years the water level of superior was way above average resulting in 7-8 gates being open. When this happens the main run is non fishable. I've seen that water raging looking like the Colorado. You will notice a cement wall (berm) running the entire length of the rapids, if the water is running over the wall or within 1 foot of the top stay away from the main run. fishing the waters in the inside will be safe and the pools will hold good fish. Good luck and be smart, I want you to be around and provide a report. If your bringing a boat fish the water directly in front of the Canadian power plant. Fish the water from the orange barrels downstream. Shore fishing around the discharge can also be good.


----------



## flyfisher4life1

Thank you! No boat, I will be wading.


Gordon Casey said:


> Fia
> Fishing the rapids is extremely dangerous if you don't know what your doing. The rocks are huge and slippery and the current is fast. When you get there you will notice the cofferdams at the mouth of the narrows. Generally there are 2-3 gates open controlling the flow into the rapids and balancing the water level for superior and huron. The past few years the water level of superior was way above average resulting in 7-8 gates being open. When this happens the main run is non fishable. I've seen that water raging looking like the Colorado. You will notice a cement wall (berm) running the entire length of the rapids, if the water is running over the wall or within 1 foot of the top stay away from the main run. fishing the waters in the inside will be safe and the pools will hold good fish. Good luck and be smart, I want you to be around and provide a report. If your bringing a boat fish the water directly in front of the Canadian power plant. Fish the water from the orange barrels downstream. Shore fishing around the discharge can also be good.


ou


----------



## itchn2fish

What Gordon Casey says is spot-on. The very first time I fished The Rapids, the Army Corps of Engineers had EVERY gate open, as they were trying to lower the level of Lk. Superior at that time (in the 80s or the 90's, idk???). The cement berm was under 3 feet of water that week. There were haystacks of water shooting 10feet+ into the air in the main channel. We fished (had to) where what is normally the shore, rocks/bushes/trees/paths, on the Canadian side (The Rapids). We did really well, though, tough-fishing, but we made-do!!! Do not let the high water hinder you, just adapt, the fish will find/take your presentation, but please be super careful. Swiftest current I have ever fished, even when "low", and the most slippery rocks I have ever encountered. One of my brothers (on here as "trowoot) has waded all the way over near the American side, (I don't recommend this, Customs gets very "excited" when they see this!!!), but Kurt (Buzz) is strong, careful & very capable. I have waded out into the main stream, and man, was I ever tired after battling (carefully) the current (& fish) all day long......I've witnessed many a dunking as fisherpersons slip and get carried downstream, arms flailing as they try to regain their feet......please, please, please be careful here (The Rapids) for your 1st time & watch yourself  Best of luck!!!!


----------



## flyfisher4life1

I appreciate all of the information I can get, so thanks guys! I'll be heading North at 3am and will report on my trip here. Anyone know of any places near the rapids to camp? I'll be packing my tent just incase.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

How'd ya end up? Been wanting to fish the rapids for a few years now, just curious how the fishing is...


----------



## flyfisher4life1

It was very slow, no one was catching anything. Water was a little high. I ended up heading to the Ausable for some trout.


----------



## flyfisher4life1

Here's a picture of the water and brim.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

This person seems crazy to me! I just don't know if I can ever do it! I'm not a fan of fast water! Thanks for the report!


----------



## Gordon Casey

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> View attachment 266979
> 
> This person seems crazy to me! I just don't know if I can ever do it! I'm not a fan of fast water! Thanks for the report!


Looks like most of the coffers are open. the water is fast and high--not fishable in the main run. It even looks like the inside runs are fast, the four sisters rocks at the crossover point are underwater which makes it over your waders to cross. That guy on the pier is OK fishing there, it's easy to get there but impossible to land a fish with the water that fast. Looks like the fall rapids fishery will be , for all practicable purposes, a bust. Any pinks in the area yet?


----------



## Munuscool

Haven't seen any on the U.S. side yet but I am sure they are starting to come in small numbers


----------



## Oldgrandman

I'll be boating the US waters of the St. Mary's mostly for eye's and maybe pinks if they are in next weekend. Usually bag a king or 3 eye trolling, but the WX lately dictates a later timing for salmon than I am used to in the past, we'll see.
Actually we'll start fishing Thursday the 31st. I think the annual salmon slam is on this weekend too, isn't it?

I have been reporting on here since I have been a member, but actually been going up there every year some 10 yeas longer than that, this site wasn't even around at that time! This is like my 23rd annual run up, only missed it the year I went to Alaska. About to go look at the ARL fishcam now and see what is going on. 

GOOD LUCK TO Y'ALL!!!


----------



## Gordon Casey

Oldgrandman said:


> I'll be boating the US waters of the St. Mary's mostly for eye's and maybe pinks if they are in next weekend. Usually bag a king or 3 eye trolling, but the WX lately dictates a later timing for salmon than I am used to in the past, we'll see.
> Actually we'll start fishing Thursday the 31st. I think the annual salmon slam is on this weekend too, isn't it?
> 
> I have been reporting on here since I have been a member, but actually been going up there every year some 10 yeas longer than that, this site wasn't even around at that time! This is like my 23rd annual run up, only missed it the year I went to Alaska. About to go look at the ARL fishcam now and see what is going on.
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO Y'ALL!!!


The salmon derbies the past 5/6 years have been a bust. Way too early for the changing migration and salmon numbers. In the old days there was an early king run and because the population was so high the labor day tourney had good quantities of fish on the board. Ben's Canadian derby which is a week later had 20 fish caught I believe. Past years there were hundreds of fish caught. I will start my trips around the 2/3 week in sept. Earlier if I get a call from my buds up there in Canada. Times are a changing up there. Atlantics in july/aug. whitefish in spring and fall and superior coho in oct. Sept for pinks in an on year, got to work real hard in an off year. By the way, this is an off year. Please report back on your fishing results, I will do the same.


----------



## nathan gilewski

where can i buy a grappling hook to fish by the hydro plant?
Also can anyone point me in a general direction on how to fish it/ what type of lures to use?


----------



## Teggs

Buy them off the internet. Depends on what your fishing for as far as lures. Different fish are in at different times. Pinks, atlantics, coho, steelhead, kings will all require different methods for sucess. Best way to learn if you dont know what your doing is to watch youtube videos.


----------



## Oldgrandman

Gordon Casey said:


> The salmon derbies the past 5/6 years have been a bust. Way too early for the changing migration and salmon numbers. In the old days there was an early king run and because the population was so high the labor day tourney had good quantities of fish on the board. Ben's Canadian derby which is a week later had 20 fish caught I believe. Past years there were hundreds of fish caught. I will start my trips around the 2/3 week in sept. Earlier if I get a call from my buds up there in Canada. Times are a changing up there. Atlantics in july/aug. whitefish in spring and fall and superior coho in oct. Sept for pinks in an on year, got to work real hard in an off year. By the way, this is an off year. Please report back on your fishing results, I will do the same.


Yeah, the WX as of late has things changing. This year the salmon numbers are up in Lake MI I hear and good sized, not record breaking but better than recent seasons. I have to believe the early warm up and early cool down this year might have things more "near normal" or like what I remember. Doesn't matter though, salmon are 32nd on the list, walleye are my thing!3

You'll see something from me good or bad!

Good luck Y'all!!!


----------



## Oldgrandman

nathan gilewski said:


> where can i buy a grappling hook to fish by the hydro plant?
> Also can anyone point me in a general direction on how to fish it/ what type of lures to use?


Or make one. The 2 circles on the 50" dimension are what you tie your boat to for varying water levels. Put as many on as you like where ever you like, depends on water levels.


----------



## Munuscool

You can also get them from Soo Welding near the powerhouse. Got mine for $30 a few summers ago. Attach about 15-20 feet of rope onto the clamp and the front of your boat and you will be set. Water is murky enough right now that I've heard and seen Kings and Atlantics biting lures in the past week. Pitch into the turbines or near other turbines from your boat. Pinks should be within a week I would think for the first ones. Fishing should only get better from here on out.


----------



## Gordon Casey

Munuscool said:


> You can also get them from Soo Welding near the powerhouse. Got mine for $30 a few summers ago. Attach about 15-20 feet of rope onto the clamp and the front of your boat and you will be set. Water is murky enough right now that I've heard and seen Kings and Atlantics biting lures in the past week. Pitch into the turbines or near other turbines from your boat. Pinks should be within a week I would think for the first ones. Fishing should only get better from here on out.


Wow, I compliment you on your OPTIMISM


----------



## nathan gilewski

Thanks!


----------



## Gordon Casey

Gordon Casey said:


> The salmon derbies the past 5/6 years have been a bust. Way too early for the changing migration and salmon numbers. In the old days there was an early king run and because the population was so high the labor day tourney had good quantities of fish on the board. Ben's Canadian derby which is a week later had 20 fish caught I believe. Past years there were hundreds of fish caught. I will start my trips around the 2/3 week in sept. Earlier if I get a call from my buds up there in Canada. Times are a changing up there. Atlantics in july/aug. whitefish in spring and fall and superior coho in oct. Sept for pinks in an on year, got to work real hard in an off year. By the way, this is an off year. Please report back on your fishing results, I will do the same.


Had conversation with my chum at the Sault (Canada). The pinks are in !!! Some 3 year old fish--good size. People catching limits off the pier. Planning a next week trip.


----------



## Oldgrandman

Gordon Casey said:


> Had conversation with my chum at the Sault (Canada). The pinks are in !!! Some 3 year old fish--good size. People catching limits off the pier. Planning a next week trip.


Just watched the supposedly LIVE ARL fishcam on the youtubes for a little while and saw what seemed like a lot more Atlantic salmon than usual for this time of year, but no pinks. I'll be keeping my eye on it though, more importantly I'll be fishing there soon!


----------



## Forest Meister

As of Monday I had not seen anybody fishing for pinks in the usual spots on the US side. As for Atlantics, LSSU does not take eggs until late fall so the fish are around for a long time. 

Can Atlantic salmon be caught this time of? Yes. Is it more difficult? For most folks, Yes. I know a couple guys who seem to catch them consistently but they change tactics and or time of day until they get fish. I think more atlantics would be caught in late summer and fall but many locals shift their focus to walleye. 

Also, *the Sault Salmon Slam has been officially cancelled according to the sponsor.* They are making noises to create an Atlantic Salmon derby next year. IMO, it should have happened years ago. Seems like every port on the lakes has a Pacific salmon derby or a LT derby but few have quality Atlantic salmon fishing. FM


----------



## mtrop

I have caught atlantics salmon while casting for pinks 
Always before sunrise tho
Glow spoon


----------



## Oldgrandman

Forest Meister said:


> Also, *the Sault Salmon Slam has been officially cancelled according to the sponsor.* They are making noises to create an Atlantic Salmon derby next year. IMO, it should have happened years ago. Seems like every port on the lakes has a Pacific salmon derby or a LT derby but few have quality Atlantic salmon fishing. FM


Seriously? Can't say it surprises me. Just means a better launch experience for us. But always liked to see the Slam results vs. a salmon I (we) caught and released. There was one season i would gave been like top 10 ranked. But I didn't register. Be weird with no salmon slam people & stuff around anymore.....


----------



## someone11

Good luck with the pinks this year being an off year for them


----------



## Teggs

An off year doesnt mean its going to be a bad year, and certainly doesnt mean theres not going to be fish around. People call them "off years" because of the fishes life cycle. We had great winters the last few years an lots of rain so fish should be healthy. I would expect to see just as many pinks this year as last. I also would expect larger average sizes as usually off years produce smaller numbers of larger fish and last year they were dinky dinkers. I have seen pinks caught in 6 different rivers other than the St. Mary's so far this season both Michigan and Superior tribs and its still fairly early. So dont give your hopes up! Optimism


----------

